# On The Way To Maine



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

In Salisbury Mass. Will arrive in Maine tomorrow.







(Booth Bay). I did see one Outback Sydney 5ver on the Mass Pike. going west.

Swanny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> In Salisbury Mass. Will arrive in Maine tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wave to the West as you go through Portsmouth







We'll see you on the 19th!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

have fun Swanny family!! I hope you love the moorings like we did. 
Looking forward to seeing your pics!!








Ember


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Enjoy the autumn colors, I really need to get back there.

Wonder if they still have the $5 lobster, corn and drink fresh off the lobster boats?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Made it to Booth Bay today. we will be here for 4 days. We did take a ride to Booth Bay Harbor and found the lobster docks on the way to take some sunset pictures. I will be eating lobster tomorrow.







and all the other GOOD stuff.

Kevin


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't stopped talking or thinking about our trip to Maine this year and we have only been home for 24 days and have started the countdown to next year.

I wish I was there. I hope you have as much fun and enjoyment from you trip as we did.

What is the weather like?

Linda


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

The weather right now is mid 60's blue sky and sun. slight breeze and no bugs 10:36 am. All is well!!!

kevin


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

swanny said:


> The weather right now is mid 60's blue sky and sun. slight breeze and no bugs 10:36 am. All is well!!!
> 
> kevin


 I am feeling the weather too!! Noticed last week some trees beginning to show color. Hope you have a great visit!

Eric


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Kevin, you are so lucky to be there right now!!! I believe you can camp at LL Bean FREE! So take your DW shopping and at least let her get something cute! Buy 2 and send the other to your friend in NJ!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Sunny skies and 70's during the day and upper 40's at night, AWESOME. I have been eating Nephropidae, man it's good with butter.









Swanny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Kevin, you are so lucky to be there right now!!! I believe you can camp at LL Bean FREE! So take your DW shopping and at least let her get something cute! Buy 2 and send the other to your friend in NJ!!!


Having driven a car thru Freeport and into/around the LL Bean parking lots several times. I would not recommend to ANYONE that they EVER try it with a camper. I don't know where one would park a camper anyway! It costs nothing to park your truck and walk around the store, tho - even tho' it's likely to take a few pennies to get back out the door


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Kevin, you are so lucky to be there right now!!! I believe you can camp at LL Bean FREE! So take your DW shopping and at least let her get something cute! Buy 2 and send the other to your friend in NJ!!!


Having driven a car thru Freeport and into/around the LL Bean parking lots several times. I would not recommend to ANYONE that they EVER try it with a camper. I don't know where one would park a camper anyway! It costs nothing to park your truck and walk around the store, tho - even tho' it's likely to take a few pennies to get back out the door








[/quote]

UH. I know someone who tried to please his DW and take her to LL Bean on the way to Bar Harbor. He drove around a few side streets and DW agreed there was no place to put their CC truck and 32" 5er so they got right back on 95 N.

oh trust me. Wolfie is spot on as usual. Not recommended!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had heard about the steep dip and hill to park but thought they had fixed that. Sorry. You mean Freeport is that crowded that you really could find nowhere to park?!? When I was there last it wasn't so bad...no Outback to pull though!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

no worry, I'm unhooked. I've been on some streets that are still very tight with just the truck. I watch a guy with a big class A turn around in a "dead end"
He had to go so deep in the brush. I could't imagine how he felt listening to the stuff going down the side of his rig. I was watching the roof to make sure things stayed in place.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Took off this morning from Boothbay, Shore Hills CG. We really enjoyed our stay there very nice CG and in a good location. We are now in Belfast in a CG on the ocean (Moorings). We have nothing but ocean out our picture window. The weather wasn't bad today was pretty cloudy but good, no rain. So here for two days then on to Bar Harbor.

Kevin & Kathy


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

there is a very cool bridge between Belfast and Bar Harbor. I can't remember the name of it now, but cool IF you like that sort of thing!! I googled it Penobscot Narrows Bridge and Observatory Tower. Also Fort Knox State Park. We didn't do the tower or Fort Knox, but have lots of pics of of the bridge!! and if you have room for anymore lobster Young's Lobster Pound is just up the road!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We've been to Bar Harbor and visited Acadia some years back. (2001) But that was a visit in July. I can only imagine how beautiful it will be while you are there. The fall colors should really start showing soon, if they haven't already. I'm jealous!

Do us all a favor. Go up to the top of Cadillac Mountain and take a picture of the fall landscape to the west. If you get up there early, you can be one of the first people in the USA to see the sun rise. And the fall colors to the west would POP with that light behind you. And what if there was a morning fog or mist . . .

Then you gotta post them HERE!

Hope you have a great time! We will, some day!

Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

We are having a great time this place is awesome!!!!!! We visited the Bass harbor light house and "walked" the rocks on the shoreline. We rode around to figure out were things were. We went to watch my son climb the cliffs at Otter Point. The funny thing about watching my son climb is, here we are about 200 to 250 feet above the water and rocks below. I'm telling him to be careful and make sure everything is tied right and all his anchor points are secure. Now he's completely safe and secure, and me, walking within a few feet of the edge taking pictures.







We finished up on some park loops and a visit to Bar Harbor. Tomorrow morning Cadillac Mt and Thunder Hole. The weather has been great, but, much cooler by the end of the week. We are at a very quiet CG in Southwest Harbor. (Smugglers Den) Some leaves are starting change. As far as this week,it's going way too fast.

Swanny


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> We are having a great time this place is awesome!!!!!! We visited the Bass harbor light house and "walked" the rocks on the shoreline. We rode around to figure out were things were. We went to watch my son climb the cliffs at Otter Point. The funny thing about watching my son climb is, here we are about 200 to 250 feet above the water and rocks below. I'm telling him to be careful and make sure everything is tied right and all his anchor points are secure. Now he's completely safe and secure, and me, walking within a few feet of the edge taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the fond memories again. Given your rock climbing and balancing act, don't forget to hike or should I say climb the Precipice Trail on the Park Loop. Some great views and a couple of rock ledges to balance on. If you do hike it, think of the couple that we met who said they do it twice a year. She is 67 years old and he is 84. God Bless em, I said.

Glad to hear the weather is cooperating. Enjoy!
Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I love it there also...........

You can hike the trails right from the back side of Smuggler's Den. You can catch a bunch of trails around the lake in the back, and take the dirt road to the sandy beach at Echo Lake.....

Just watch out for the metal "rungs" coming down the rock face!!

Steve


----------

